
Telsa overtakes GM to become largest US auto manufacturer by market cap - sloanesturz
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tesla-overtakes-gm-to-become-most-valuable-u-s-auto-maker-1491832043
======
YCode
[http://n-gate.com/hackernews/](http://n-gate.com/hackernews/) nailed this bit
last week:

> A financial website documents Tesla's overvaluation, while explicitly noting
> that Tesla cannot compete with real automakers in any sense. The company's
> valuation is recognized to be so high purely because Elon Musk is our lord
> and savior.

------
sloanesturz
GM's market share is 17.5% while Tesla's is just 0.2%. There's a lot of hope
priced into that stock.

